# NTs being good Singers



## dimane (Jun 11, 2011)

Jon Niednagel says NTs are voice skilled
so do guys consider yourselves good singers
*#13 FCIR / ENTP “Strategist”*
“precocious planner,” imaginative, alert to possibilities; quick thinking; likes complexity; computer proficient; enjoys one-upmanship; enthusiastic, outspoken, artistic, comedic, manipulative, spontaneous, entrepreneurial; voice-skilled.
*
#14 BCIR / INTP “Logician”*
master of conceptual logic; problem-solver; scientific—desires understanding of universe; designs logical models; seeks precision; introspective; adaptable; tends to excel in theoretical, philosophical subjects; voice-skilled.
*#15 FCIL / ENTJ “CEO”*
born “CEO,” driven, takes charge; harnesses people to a distant goal; strategic; expressive; potential good debater and public speaker; seeks vision and purpose; political; self-focused; structured; voice-skilled.
*
#16 BCIL / INTJ “System Engineer”*
applicator of ideas; builder of theoretical systems; self-confident; independent, reserved, single-minded, conceptual; seeks knowledge; not impressed with authority; determined, analytic, stubborn, skeptical, scientific; voice-skilled.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't know if this helps but my boyfriend is an ENTP and he's a very good singer. So it's possible but I do think it's a bit ridiculous. Any type can sing.


----------



## FuzzyLittleManPeach (Aug 29, 2011)

I would have to get an objective opinion on that one because I honestly don't know. I sing adequately enough for myself. My INTJ friend can sing karaoke very well haha.


----------



## Dart07 (Jun 17, 2011)

have been told I can sing pretty well by countless people that stalk me while I sing when I think I am alone.....


----------



## starshipuk (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been told I was a good singer, but this typically comes from family members or friends, so I tend to think they're sugar-coating it a bit. I don't think I'm a bad singer or anything, but I'd call myself average. I can carry a tune well enough, but I find it difficult to project my voice so it can be heard from across the room.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd say that sounds like BS. NTs voice skilled? Sounds like pseudo science to me.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

I have gold medals for receiving 1's in state solo competitions from in high school, so without tooting my own horn here, yes I'm a good singer. I love it so much that I go against my natural desire to avoid most social situations in order to sing. Example: karaoke. I'll have a few drinks to calm my nerves enough so that I can get up in front of a whole bar and sing without puking.

But yes, singing will always share a special place in my heart right next to my other true love: technology.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

Like someone else said, any type can sing. Type is not indicative of musical talent or lack thereof.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm pretty good I guess, but not fantastic because I need some training to sound better. Several people have told me I sing well though, but not many people know because I don't generally perform in front of people >.<
How does type indicate singing ability?


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

I sing well and I happen to be an NT.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I've been told I'm a good singer and a good speaker in general. I don't know why that would be linked to being an NT specifically though...


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Maybe we've got sciencegical powers of thought, that allow us to hone in on our vocal chords to their maximum potential!

I sing loudly when I'm doing the dishes sometimes. I've been called a good singer on more than one occasion. And I'm confident in my ability.

But, if I weren't, I suppose that I break a lot of eardrums on a regular basis. Ah well, serves 'em right for not telling the truth.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

I like to sing some when I'm alone in the house. But I can't for too long or I get hoarse, probably because it's fairly high and probably really out of shape from talking so little.


----------

